# Silver Fern Query



## irfansohab (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello Folks,

Opinions needed !
I tried to apply for silver fern visa last night, submitted the application, a new page asked to 'pay now', clicked the button with the aforementioned label, but the next page was continuously unavailable, tried to do it again but 'unavailable'. I am sure my internet connection was working good, all the other websites were on the go, even the NZ immigration web.
Should i complain to Immigration NZ about this or just keep silent to accept it as a matter of luck?

Kind Regards


----------



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi irfan,

I have tried several times in first 7 mins after visa application acceptance time starts. I have faced similar issues on click of Submit button and that is because of millions of hit on the webpage at a same time and we can't complain about it. However I have made payment successfully.

So Its matter of luck! Hopefully next time you go through this.




irfansohab said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Opinions needed !
> I tried to apply for silver fern visa last night, submitted the application, a new page asked to 'pay now', clicked the button with the aforementioned label, but the next page was continuously unavailable, tried to do it again but 'unavailable'. I am sure my internet connection was working good, all the other websites were on the go, even the NZ immigration web.
> ...


----------

